
Should internet firms pay for the data users currently give away? - sohkamyung
https://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-economics/21734390-and-new-paper-proposes-should-data-providers-unionise-should-internet
======
sohkamyung
Paper referenced in the article can be found at [1]

[1] "Should We Treat Data as Labor? Moving Beyond 'Free'" [
[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3093683](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3093683)
]

